# Need some funny Morgue



## djkeebz (Oct 1, 2005)

Like stuff to put on the Tombstones?
Miss Behaved?
Bea Headed?
Sue Acide?


----------



## dustee (Oct 25, 2005)

Like stuff like....

"No Bones about it....

"City Morgue...we skin em....

stuff like that...I can start some...but have a hard time finishing them....lol

Laurie


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

"Our clientelle is dying to get in..."
"You Cesium, we Barium"

DB


----------



## dustee (Oct 25, 2005)

that is funny DB....

Laurie


----------



## Boo_Dacious (Oct 13, 2005)

Here's a few cute things I found on the net tonight...

http://www.usaplaza.com/scripts/wcom_producttree.asp?StoreID=1905&ProductID=58146


http://www.usaplaza.com/scripts/wcom_producttree.asp?StoreID=1905&ProductID=57637

http://www.usaplaza.com/scripts/wcom_producttree.asp?StoreID=1905&ProductID=57510

..then there is also...

you tag 'em we bag 'em
you stab 'em we slab 'em
you stake 'em we bake 'em


Support your local Funeral Director! Drop Dead!

Crematory Operators...The Last One To Light Your Fire!

Party Like A Mortician...Grab a cold one!

Just got started searching and couldn't stop.. I have a morbidity addiction it would seem! Hope these get your creative emblaming fluid going!


----------



## dustee (Oct 25, 2005)

Those are perfect...thank god you are so into morbitity....lol

Laurie


----------



## Long_Tom (Oct 26, 2005)

City Morgue: Chill, dude.


----------



## saiynprincess (Aug 24, 2003)

City Morgue. You kill 'em, we chill 'em!


----------



## Long_Tom (Oct 26, 2005)

"Hannibal the Cannibal: How may I serve you?"

(okay, it was off topic, sort of...)


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

City Morgue...been chillin' since 1902.

...We're not dead tired!

...(Toe) Tags...We're "it"!

...What Morgue could you ask for?


----------

